# Amano shrimp has eggs



## Vinyl (27 Jul 2011)

Hi all, one of my Amano shrimp has lot's of eggs, i dont know what to do, i have read some articles :

(The females have a 6-week cycle. When carrying eggs and ready to mate, she will release pheromones into the water to attract the males and fertilise the eggs. The eggs hatch (1mm small) and remain in freshwater for up to around 5 days. They then get transferred to full strength marine water where they will remain for a further 20-30 days (until they have metamorphosed). During this time, they require phytoplankton (green water) to feed on ï¿½ without this, they will not survive or grow. Once metamorphosed, they then return to freshwater.
 I recently attempted this, but failed to keep my green water ï¿½aliveï¿½ and unfortunately lost the zoes just short of 2 weeks of age)

i can't do any of what they are saying, i also have neon tetra's in the tank.... hummmmm...dont know what to do....


----------



## chrisjj (17 Aug 2011)

The article is correct - it is very difficulty to breed amanos.
Just leave be - the eggs will be released and be a nice snack for the fish.


----------



## clonitza (17 Aug 2011)

Feed them dry phytoplankton


----------

